# The voices of the law...



## curiousLittleThing

I have a simple questions my knowledgeable friends, how do you translate " the voices of the law " into latin ? Thank you.

P.s: "voces legis" works ?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings and welcome to the Latin Forum at WR.

_voces legis_ works grammatically. But could you indicate a context please?

Σ


----------



## curiousLittleThing

Thank you for your answer Scholiast ! "The voices of the law" would be a title for a high school project regarding the evolution of certain civil laws. The project itself does not make much use of latin, just wanted to check if it's the right way to translate. By the way, could you indicate other variants based on a few more common contexts you could think of ?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again.

When I saw your question, my first thought was "why are the 'voices' plural", as _vox _[singular]_ legis_ sounds very Roman and rhetorical. You might toy with the word _ius_ as this has a wider connotation than _lex.
_
Σ


----------



## curiousLittleThing

Thanks for your feedback. Got it.


----------



## Snodv

So if you do, don't forget to make it genitive: _iuris.  _This shows up in English in_ jurisdiction _and_ jurisprudence._
Strangely the same word in Latin (ius) is both "justice" (or law) and "soup."  So, there could be confusion between "Justice is served" and "Soup is served."


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again!


Snodv said:


> So, there could be confusion between "Justice is served" and "Soup is served."


Ha ha! Snodv is having us on.
(But _ius servatur_ could mean 'The soup is being preserved', thus meaning either that it is in the freezer, or that it has been made into a kind of chutney.)
Σ


----------



## curiousLittleThing

@Snodv 

I love soup and it's quite nice i now know it's latin equivalent, but i think i won't pour any soup into my project thanks to you


----------



## Snodv

Still off on this tangent:  I think _Ius ministratur _would serve, and also "preserve" the pun.


----------

